# Hi everyone!



## DarkShadowfax (May 25, 2010)

Hi there! My name is Quynh-Nhi, for short Quynh or Shadow. After several days of lurking, I've decided to create an account, so here I am 

I live in Utrecht, the Netherlands, and I'm 17 years old. I study Krav Maga and am currently a yellow belt, and hopefully, I'll be an orange belt in two weeks. I've decided to study Krav Maga after a year of sitting around on my butt to get in shape, and because the principles sounded right to me (being a 5'1" female, I can't really depend on my non-existent strength).

I'm really glad to be joining this community 

Quynh


----------



## bluekey88 (May 25, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (May 25, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## seasoned (May 25, 2010)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Drac (May 25, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## stickarts (May 25, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to MT Quynh!  Look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


----------



## 72ronin (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Majd (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome at MartialTalk, glad to have you aboard. Enjoy your stay because this is a great site and a great source of information.
Just drop me a PM if I can help you with anything.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!  Enjoy MT!


----------



## Aikicomp (Jun 2, 2010)

hello and welcome

Michael


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------

